# Your Pack (Group, Furbabies, Creatures)



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

I just want a picture thread that shows everyone's pack all together.
Some of you guys have quite a few dogs/animals.
I've been craving to see a family-photo style picture with either you and ALL of your dogs/pets in one photo, or just a picture with only _all_ your pets in one group picture.

I guess this could be a difficult task for some of you, but I think it would be fun either way!

I'll add a picture of my two animal pack tomorrow after I take some tonight!
Excited to maybe see a few of your guys' animals all in *one* photo.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

My "4 on the floor"
Sebastian, Honey, Trixie and Toby on the floor. 

Not the greatest pic, but... Trixie is almost never out.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

This, I can do. 

With the dogs. Not with the cats. The cats don't stay.


































































I can't find the one picture I REALLY wanted to find with everybody but Frost, but well. Those are the ones I found fairly easily.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

These are the closest to "group photos" that I have:


















I have three cats... and I have fosters/boarders coming and going all the time.. so it's hard to get a group picture lol!


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 30, 2014)

Everyone at meal time...









Can you tell which one is the puppy?


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Everybody looks reasonably happy here. Usually they hate to pose like this. 



This is more typical... the youngsters being mental and Pip being largely oblivious.





Or sometimes they plot against me.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Trying to take a picture of Kuma and Kaa together would be a recipe for disaster, lol.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

My one dog and three cats,the best I`m going to get of them together,when asleep.


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

An old, terrible, terrible photo but the best I can do lol, Eko and my cat Johnny cannot stand each other.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Here's one of my most common 3.








Trixie has health issues that prevent her from doing a whole lot so she spends the majority of her time in my bedroom. The other 2 cats hangout with Toby all the time.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

You can totally feel the love in my house...


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

This is as close as it gets! For obvious reasons, I am not going to try to let the hamster out for a group picture. And definitely not at the same time as I let out the snake 










And yesterday I attempted to get the dog and snake together in the same shot (my cat lives with my parents). Not much luck, but oh well. 

























Here are the two cats together, though both live with my parents at the moment. One never stays still for pictures, and the other hates her with a burning passion. You can probably tell...


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Hambonez said:


>


Oh god... epic stink-eye, lol.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Proof the dog and cat can infact be tolerable to each other by open_destiny, on Flickr


----------



## Petmagasin (Apr 24, 2014)

Caption: "Welcome to the brotherhood" 
Beautiful pictures!!


CptJack said:


> This, I can do.
> 
> With the dogs. Not with the cats. The cats don't stay.
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

these vary in age from last summer to now and I lost 2 dogs in that time so the dogs are different in various pics























































this includes my moms dogs




















as for my other animals... last night me and my friend wrangled together all the small animals in my room for group pics..that's 3 birds, 1 rabbit, 1 hamster. we pulled it off but I don't have the pics yet as they are on my friends camera lol


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Lola usually looks disgusted when I set her up next to Lucy, but I managed to grab one after I brushed Lucy out today.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

few more


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

The Lab isn't mine - she's one of the dogs from work and I had her with us for a weekend 









Pen isn't living with us anymore (he's with my In-Laws) so here's the current trio!









No pictures with the ferret, unfortunately LOL.


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

This is the best!
I LOVE seeing all your guys' animals in one photo it really clears some things up for me when I hear you all talking about your other pets and I've only ever heard of one or two.
Here's a forced photo-shoot of my beauties (Not great lighting, but I wanted to use the window bench for posings)
She's sitting on him in this one. I used my camera on action shots and just held the button. Trust me he was not happy after this first shot haha









This is one where Flynn is just death-glaring me because I sat him up there again for the 145th time. Literally, he just kept walking away or running up to me because he knew I had treats.









And treat break. It was supposed to be just for Flynn, but while I was adjusting the camera Sansa snuck one for herself.








Sansa doing it right staring at the treat in my hand off to the side, Flynn getting down to go grab the treat from my hand off to the side *So frustrating* I was dying laughing.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

This is my crew minus the aussie mix (she was a foster). The two cats love each other and I have tonnes of pics of them together, and Ranger and Slim (orange kitty) are buds too. Shady is less enthusiastic about Ranger, but we sometimes get them near each other.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

CptJack said:


>


Thud was so adorable & fluffy, my heart just melted.I'd love to see more pictures of him at that age, he was just too cute.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> Thud was so adorable & fluffy, my heart just melted.I'd love to see more pictures of him at that age, he was just too cute.


http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/132378-thuds-picture-thread.html

Your wish-


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Some but not all.









[/URL]

Still not all of them. Hard to get them all in one shot.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Well I only have Jackson but I spend so much time at my dads house so I'll post a few pics of the 3 of our dogs combined.


























JRT mix is Lilly. The black long haired Dachshund/Spaniel-type/something mix is Buddy. Buddy is more my stepmoms dog and Lilly is more my dads dog.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Dog with a ridge is my bff's village dog from Malawi (no, she's not a Ridgeback, she's what people first used to mix with mastiffs etc to make ridgebacks).









I have lots of the girls with each other since the day we rescued Kaytu, and cats with each other since we got them before the dogs, but I think that one is the only one I have with all 4 of them.


















Kaytu and Zeb snuggle all the time









With Kaytu's boyfriend Bear on the right


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I never could manage to get everyone in a picture, Halloween only likes Remus (she dislikes all of the other dogs, I have no idea why Remus is her fave) and Blue hates the camera so you sort of have to surprise her with it. 


4 of 5 dogs eating From left to Right that is Freyja, Blue, Remus and Duke and they always eat dinner together like that. Dove eats in my son's bedroom. 


same time but you can't really see poor Blue


here is everyone but Blue and Halloween. Pippin (the orange and white cat) is considering making a grab for Dove. My son had to be in the picture or the dogs wouldn't have all collected like that. It is the only way to get Dove still for even 30seconds. Duke is actually jealous, he wants in my son's lap badly.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Totally forgot I have some older pics of parts of the pack together. 


like Pippin Dove and Freyja (Pippin thinks he is a puppy)


And even Blue with Dove and Freyja (Blue likes to play with the other girls, she never played before Freyja joined our family)


and a super old picture of Halloween, Pippin and Remus (they were babies in this one)


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

here is the pic of my bedroom "pack", 3 birds-Silver, Marley and Toivo, 1 Hamster-Creamsicle, 1 Rabbit-Jenny









I can't do groups beyond this or my dogs/dogs with 1 rabbit as my 2 rabbits will kill each other, my dogs do not know my birds, and obviously I am not doing my snakes and rodents together lol


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

My daughter and her boyfriend came for a visit this weekend. this is her pack. I swear the next time I get a dog I am just going to go by the back view. As this is what I see most of the time anyway.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Her dogs and my dogs had a blast playing together. 



After the introductions than the zoombies started.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

This is my crew right now:







Keeping in mind, Sassy is only temporary and will be gone in about a week.


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

BostonBullMama said:


> This is my crew right now:
> View attachment 153850
> 
> Keeping in mind, Sassy is only temporary and will be gone in about a week.


Aww that's such a pretty picture of Honey. She looks so smiley. That is what I imagine a cat smiling for the camera looks like.


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

The Friendsville Death Ray struck our shop.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Charlie and the family dogs (not including Yoshi the Chi Puppy)


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

I thought Charlie was going to look a lot more pug-like than does! By that I mean smooshy-er face. Adorable

Also, it happened guys watch this like 8 second video :')
[video]http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10204220887267986&set=vb.1401493192&type=2&theater&notif_t=like[/video]


----------

